# reptile shop/vet in milton keynes area



## beardy mike (Nov 28, 2009)

hi guys, i have just moved to milton keynes and so need somewhere to buy food,bulbs etc so can someone recommend any good reptile shops in the area??

iv got bearded dragons but now iv moved to a bigger house i am looking at getting some gecko's and maybe some uromastyx's so also a shop that sells reptiles as well as stuff if poss 

thanks in advance


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

There's a shop in Wolverton which sells decent live food.
You have to go farther afield if you actually want to buy animals though (Northampton Reptile Centre etc)
Good luck in finding a very decent vet...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Jollyes on Westcroft sells a few bits, as does Pets at Home in Rooksley and Dobbies in Bletchley. Although all 3 of these are quite pricey.

The Serpentarium in Leighton Buzzard sells animals and supplies, although the shop looks a bit grotty.


----------



## funkymonk1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

You also hav wrigglies in dunstable and the koi carp company in Henlow. I live in Flitwick and thats where i go.


----------



## HAWKER13 (May 12, 2011)

*Petzotix* in Bedford ,139 castle road, quality animals and service 
call to check availibility of what your looking for if your traveling 07787 190919:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

For reptiles and supplies you will want Wrigglies in Dunstable, and for a reptile specialist vet you will want Natalie at Scott Vets, Bedford.


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree, Natalie at Scott's in Bedford is very good. Certainly where we send anybody who asks us


----------

